
Show HN: Fidelius – Access private GitHub repos in docker build - avinassh
https://medium.com/verloop-engineering/fidelius-e4b2d8b6b1df
======
avinassh
Repo link -
[https://github.com/verloop/fidelius](https://github.com/verloop/fidelius)

~~~
ofpiyush
Good work mate!

